# ISPConfig 3.0.1.5 released



## Till (12. Okt. 2009)

ISPConfig 3.0.1.5 is available for download. This release is a bugfix release for ISPConfig 3.


Download
-----------------------------------------------------

The software can be downloaded here:

http://downloads.sourceforge.net/ispconfig/ISPConfig-3.0.1.5.tar.gz?use_mirror=


Changes:
--------------------------------------


- Several bugs have been fixed, see bugtracker:

http://bugtracker.ispconfig.org/index.php?string=&project=3&due[]=33&status[]=closed&do=index


For a detailed changelog, please have a look at the SVN history with an SVN client of your choice:

svn://svn.ispconfig.org/ispconfig3/trunk/


Known Issues:
--------------------------------------

Please take a look at the bugtracker:

http://bugtracker.ispconfig.org


BUG Reporting
--------------------------------------

Please report bugs to the ISPConfig bugtracking system:

http://bugtracker.ispconfig.org


Supported Linux Distributions
-----------------------------
- Debian Etch (4.0) - Lenny (5.0)
- Ubuntu 7.10 - 9.04
- OpenSuSE 11 - 11.1
- CentOS 5.2 - 5.3
- Fedora 9 - 10


Installation
--------------------

The installation instructions for ISPConfig can be found here:

http://www.ispconfig.org/documentation.htm

or in the text files (named INSTALL_*.txt) which are inside the docs folder of the .tar.gz file.


Update
--------------------

To update existing ISPConfig 3 installations, run this command on the shell:

ispconfig_update.sh

And select "stable" as update resource. The script will check if an updated version of ISPConfig 3 is available 

and then download the tar.gz and start the setup script.

If the ISPConfig version on your server does not have this script yet, follow the manual update instructions 

below.


Manual update instructions
--------------------------


```
cd /tmp
wget http://www.ispconfig.org/downloads/ISPConfig-3-stable.tar.gz
tar xvfz ISPConfig-3-stable.tar.gz
cd ispconfig3_install/install
php -q update.php
```


----------



## Beme (14. Okt. 2009)

Hallo Till,

danke für die neue Version!
Bekomme leider beim Update der Slaves den Fehler "Fatal error: Cannot use string offset as an array in /tmp/ispconfig3_install/install/update.php on line 157" im Updatescript, an der Stelle wo ich das MySQL-RootPW eingeben muss.

Hast Du dafür schon eine Lösung?

Gruß,
Benjamin


----------



## Till (14. Okt. 2009)

Das ist ein Bug im Installer der nur bei slaves auftritt, ich arbeite da noch dran. Der Fehler tritt auf bevor der Installer etwas verändert hat, es sollte also alles weiter funktionieren bis ich einen Patch dafür habe.


----------



## Beme (14. Okt. 2009)

Danke.

Das Problem an der Sache ist, dass ich erst den Master geupdatet habe und jetzt anscheinend Probleme beim Replizieren auftreten. Habe ein paar Aliasdomains angelegt und diese werden nicht in den vhost-Dateien des Slaves angelegt. Das ISP-Log meldet aber auch keinen Fehler. Naja, hoffe, dass sich das Problem evtl. gibt wenn die Slaves auch auf 3.0.1.5 sind.

Werde das nächste Mal auf jeden Fall erst bei den Slaves anfangen 

Eine Quick&Dirty-Lösung gibt es für das Problem nicht?

Gruß,
Benjamin


----------



## Till (14. Okt. 2009)

> Eine Quick&Dirty-Lösung gibt es für das Problem nicht?


Doch, die gibt es. Aber es ist wichtig dass Du auf jeden Fall vorher ein Backup der DB auf den slave machst 

Danach geht's wie folgt weiter:

1) Alle Daten (ohne Tabellendefinitionen) auf dem slave exportieren.
2) Alle Tabellen auf dem slave löschen.
3) Den ispconfig Datenbank-Dump der im install/sql/ Verzeichnis ist, in die DB laden.
4) Alle Tabellen in der DB leeren (nicht löschen  )
5) Die Daten die Du in 1) Exportiert hast wieder importieren.

Dann sollte zumindest Das Replikationsproblem weg sein. Später must Du dann noch auf 3.0.1.5 updaten, aber das hat dann erstmal Zeit.


----------



## Beme (14. Okt. 2009)

Danke, klingt machbar.

Die neuen ISPConfig-Dateien aus dem Archiv muss ich dann aber auch noch händisch an die richtige Stelle entpacken?


----------



## Till (14. Okt. 2009)

> Die neuen ISPConfig-Dateien aus dem Archiv muss ich dann aber auch noch händisch an die richtige Stelle entpacken?


Nein, das machst Du später wenn der Updater patch da ist indem Du einfach das update laufen lässt.

Was Du mit meiner obigen Anleitung machst ist einfach das datenbank-Layout an das der Version 3,0,1,5 anpasen, so dass die Replikation wieder geht. Die Programmdateien der 3.0.1.4 laufen mit dem neuen Datenbanklayout.


----------



## Beme (14. Okt. 2009)

Okay, hab alles so gemacht.

Aber die Aliasdomains werden immer noch nicht in die vhost.conf übernommen...

Mir fällt auch auf: Die alten bereits in 3.0.1.4 angelegten Aliasdomains stehen nur in der DB vom Master, die neuen angelegten Aliasdomains stehen _AUCH _in der Tabelle "web_domain" des www-Slaves.

Gruß,
Benjamin


----------



## Till (14. Okt. 2009)

Auf dem slave wird nur das verarbeitet, was auch in der DB des slaves steht. Wenn die Aliasdomains da nicht drin sind, klick mal auf bearbeiten im inetrface und dann auf speichern und schau mal nach, ob sie repliziert werden.

Wenn die aliase nicht in der Config stehen, dann ist vermutlich ein noch nicht quittierter Fehler im system log. Schau mal in den monitor ob dort ein fehler im system log steht und geh dann dort auf löschen beim fehler in der Liste, um ihn zu quittieren.


----------



## Beme (14. Okt. 2009)

Nachdem ich die Hauptdomain aufgerufen habe und auf Speichern geklickt habe, hat er auch alle Aliasdomains übernommen. Jetzt klappt alles.

Danke


----------



## paolom007 (15. Okt. 2009)

*update von 3.0.13 auf 3.0.15 möglich*

Hallo Till

ist das Update von 3.0.13 auf die 15 ohne Zwischenschritt möglich?

Und auch bei der 2er Version wenn ein schritt übersprungen wird?

vielen Dank.

Paolo


----------



## Till (15. Okt. 2009)

Du kannst direkt updaten. warte aber am besten nochmal ein bis zwei Tage und aktualisiere dann gleich auf 3.0.1.6, da wir heute oder morgen gleich noch ein Update auf 3.0.1.6 rausbringen.


----------



## paolom007 (15. Okt. 2009)

*Danke*

vielen Dank


----------

